# Im struggling to make my calories for bulk



## charlie82 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi everyone I use myfitnesspal to help track my calorie intake and at the minute my target is 3000 per day to bulk. I am struggling to make this target and was wondering have u any good foods that are clean and really help for filling those calories. A typical day Is as follows.

Breakfast

2 weetabix or porridge, 2 boiled eggs a cereal bar, banana, protein shake and a cup of tea.

Lunch

2 tuna cucumber sandwiches

A greek style yogurt

Packet of crisps

Apple

Cereal bar

Dinner

Whatever the wife makes me lol

Supper

Peanut butter toast

Couple biscuits with cup of tea

Protein shake

Im sure its not good any advice appreciated.


----------



## nitricdave (Dec 12, 2014)

you can make up calories in your shakes ,, olive oil , banannas , tia maria biscuits ..then there is Nuts.


----------



## charlie82 (Aug 7, 2012)

nitricdave said:


> you can make up calories in your shakes ,, olive oil , banannas , tia maria biscuits ..then there is Nuts.


Thanks for your reply. Oh forgot to mention always have a banana and an apple sry have editted post.


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

eat more meals per day and eat better foods.

drop the cereal bars, crisps, biscuits. focus on bulking to build strength and size not just add fat and look bigger in a tshirt, (which some people actually think are good gains.)

as an example, one of my meal plans.

1 scoop whey 4 whole eggs, 20g pnut butter -

200g chicken , 200g sweet potato, veg, 20g almonds -

200g frying steak w veg/stirfry veg, 200g sweet potato -

2 scoop whey and 100g oats - 60mins Pre wo

60g Dex + bcaa intra wo

2x scoops whey, 80g sugary cereal, 250ml almond milk post wo

300g chicken (or white fish), 300g white potato & spinach

40g casein 40g pnut butter - Pre bed

that comes in about 3500cals, on non-workout days drop the pre and post wo meals.

its easy to reach 3000cals mate, just do it smartly.

how much of a surplus are you in?

i would advise a very small surplus of about 200-300 cals and monitor this over a few weeks at a time.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Eat more food mate. Eat eat eat


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

nuts, cheese, full fat milk, bacon, sausages. Try fried breakfast with a glass of full fat milk and add a handful of nuts as a snack during the day.

shakes are good too , peanut butter, whole milk, banana and whey works pretty well.


----------



## charlie82 (Aug 7, 2012)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> eat more meals per day and eat better foods.
> 
> drop the cereal bars, crisps, biscuits. focus on bulking to build strength and size not just add fat and look bigger in a tshirt, (which some people actually think are good gains.)
> 
> ...


Thank you for your replies guys. Great reply and example if I got to 3000 cals id be happy. Ill drop the cereal bars and buscuits I want to do this properly and need all the help I can get. Ill concentrate on a lot more nuts and peanut butter for snacking.


----------



## charlie82 (Aug 7, 2012)

ILLBehaviour said:


> nuts, cheese, full fat milk, bacon, sausages. Try fried breakfast with a glass of full fat milk and add a handful of nuts as a snack during the day.
> 
> shakes are good too , peanut butter, whole milk, banana and whey works pretty well.


Hi ill thanks for your reply is it ok to eat a lot of bacon and sausage?


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

charlie82 said:


> Hi ill thanks for your reply is it ok to eat a lot of bacon and sausage?


bacon would be the better option but sausages are ok some of the time. Just try to go for the better quality sausages when you have them.


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Whole milk mate.

4 pints a day for £1. Decent macros too - high everything


----------



## charlie82 (Aug 7, 2012)

Jalex said:


> Whole milk made.
> 
> 4 pints a day for £1. Decent macros too - high everything


thanks jalex


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

charlie82 said:


> thanks jalex


Np Charlie.

Remember, as long as your getting sufficient micro nutrients and protein, do not be afraid to use more delivious and calorie dense foods in your diet for your carbs/fats. Yes, I mean chocolate etc. Your results will not be negatively affected.

80% whole nutritious food and 20% whatever you feel like is a good way to start (although Mines more like 60/40 and results have not changed)

Good luck!


----------



## charlie82 (Aug 7, 2012)

Jalex said:


> Np Charlie.
> 
> Remember, as long as your getting sufficient micro nutrients and protein, do not be afraid to use more delivious and calorie dense foods in your diet for your carbs/fats. Yes, I mean chocolate etc. Your results will not be negatively affected.
> 
> ...


Im quite thin with a bit of a belly naturally so I would prefer to bulk and burn that off same time. I think my diet is not the best and im really determined to do this right. I want to clean bulk but have been really struggling to reach the 3000 cals. Also I hope the more I eat the better my lifts will improve. Well I hoping anyway. Im doing the stronglifts programme and its going great.


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

charlie82 said:


> Im quite thin with a bit of a belly naturally so I would prefer to bulk and burn that off same time. I think my diet is not the best and im really determined to do this right. I want to clean bulk but have been really struggling to reach the 3000 cals. Also I hope the more I eat the better my lifts will improve. Well I hoping anyway. Im doing the stronglifts programme and its going great.


Get that out of your mind.

You are either in a calorie surplus and will gain weight (muscle + fat) or in a calorie deficit and lose weight (fat + muscle).

Now the goal is to minimise fat gain on a surplus and minimise muscle loss in a deficit. Pick a goal, more or less and stick to it. Trying to do both you will be disappointed with the results mate


----------



## charlie82 (Aug 7, 2012)

Jalex said:


> Get that out of your mind.
> 
> You are either in a calorie surplus and will gain weight (muscle + fat) or in a calorie deficit and lose weight (fat + muscle).
> 
> Now the goal is to minimise fat gain on a surplus and minimise muscle loss in a deficit. Pick a goal, more or less and stick to it. Trying to do both you will be disappointed with the results mate


Oh ok thats great to know, I def would prefer the surplus route, I need to get bigger and build muscle, I dont want to get any thinner or lose nuscle. Muscle is my priority and I want to look a lot bigger. If i get some fat then so be it thanks again.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Just have a spaghetti carbonara microwave meal from Sainsuburys for £1.50, 740 cals and 40 grams protein.


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

Eating and eating will most probably just make you fat anyway.. I did this are for England and went up to 15st most was fat.. You only need 200 cals over maintenance


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Swap chicken for beef. Put cheese on everything. Put olive oil in every shake.


----------

